# Sound off if you are from the 808 state!!!!



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have to say Mahalo Nui Loa again to susie for helping us start to get organazized! I have to say that I am not seasoned with planted tanks however, I've become quite obsessed with this subculture hobby! After doing lots of research I realized there are certain problems we come across living here IE we are completely cut off from the rest of the contingent 48 states(hopefully the AK people have a way of keeping in contact with each other). Being isolated makes it hard for us to get together with other aquariasts for tutorials or just getting together to help out with projects which may be over our heads. So if you are from HI and you are interested in forming some friendships or just ways to maybe get shipping bulk rates with others here sound off. If you have any issues which may be relevant to residents of the 50th state post your thread here. If you are planning on dropping in/ visiting our state hit up our discussion areas I along with other locals, I'm sure will be glad to point you in the right direction for tourist spots or off the path spots/ eateries. But, please sound off here so we can at least see who is here and that this spot made for us graciously by susie (moderator) wasn't just a waste. Take care!

PS I'll try to have an old friend of mine who took a couple of semesters of Hawaiian help us with a Hawaiian name for this group LMK if you would be happy with this or have some other ideas that might be better than the current place holder of: Hawaiian discussion area. Again much Aloha to susie!


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

It's about time lol


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I guess it's my turn to check in...


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Sound off. Marko....


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Polo! :biggrin1: I know there has to be some lurkers out there. Hey Erirku any word on mods?


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Watcha mean mods? If you wanna be a moderator you have to PM the head honchos!


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Not sure what being a mod entails, I'm not a computer geek just a starwars one so if it requires me to learn code or anything complicated besides being on here a lot than I won't be able to. If no one else wants to do it and I can take care of everything necessary I'd volunteer. I guess I'll pm susie since she started our group.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

sounding off from ewa! beginner with planted tanks and just started recently. hoping this would be a great resource for keeping my tank running healthy Ü

here's how my only tank looks like : 
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v417/raizen/planted%20aquarium/?action=view&current=DSC00962-1.jpg

any comments/suggestions are welcome. still trying things out. i plan on adding more substrate and improve the scape since it looks too flat.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Travis.808 said:


> Polo! :biggrin1: I know there has to be some lurkers out there. Hey Erirku any word on mods?


Are you thinking that you need separate moderators your club subforum? It's all the same forum, you just have a separate place to post and talk more easily. Each club forum doesn't have separate moderators.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

db8 said:


> sounding off from ewa! beginner with planted tanks and just started recently. hoping this would be a great resource for keeping my tank running healthy Ü
> 
> here's how my only tank looks like :
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v417/raizen/planted%20aquarium/?action=view&current=DSC00962-1.jpg
> ...


Welcome to the forum. You are in the right place if you have any questions. Everyone here will be more than happy to help you.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks texgal for clearing that up I'm not by any means a forum l33t. :welcome: db8! This is a great forum to belong to in my opinion. Everyone is really helpful and not much to worry about in the flame department. Welcome again! Take care


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Travis - I saw this thread and wondered what is 808? I now know it means Hawaii. I still don't know why but at least I know what!


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

808 area code for phone numbers... :usa:


----------



## mayanjungledog (May 25, 2009)

Aloha! Former 808er transplanted to the Rocky Mountains of Colorado. Got into planted tanks about 15 years ago working at the LPS at Ala Moana. After a decade's hiatus, I AM BACK. Just a 10 gallon right now with RCS, amano shrimp and spawning otocinclus'. Really cool to see this space for kama'aina (though I'm not sure I'd be considered one anymore). Look forward to chatting with you all. Hey, I heard about the Aquascaping place in Aiea. How is it? I am planning a possible trip out there this summer and I'm wondering if it's worth the trip. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah since you moved they've done some major renovations to Alamoana including getting rid of the pet store that was next to the crackseed store. The crackseed store is still there but, I guess the Pet store couldn't compete Shirokiya is also like a third the size and no Iida'sout:. Aquascapes is the store I believe you are talking about. They have some awesome setups there and everything you could possibly need in a planted tank setup. The cost of operating a LFS store in their location is probably high as such their prices are a little high. However they are VERY helpful friendly and has been my experience will give discounts to loyal shoppers. Great People there and the owner is always there I believe he really stands behind the job he does. Anyway welcome mayanjungledog hope you enjoy your visit back either way!


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

cool, aquascapes is where i get my supplies also. equipment-wise, i went online. is there any other LFS that specializes in planted tanks?


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

None that "specializes" but, there are some places that might help you on your quest. Oahu fire in the Pearl city industrial area great place to get your co2 tank filled only cost me $10 for a 5lb tank! Kalihi Pets has some great plants and fish and is where Jojo from Aquascapes originally worked. Coral reef may have some things you might need Anacharis was 3 stems for $1 when I went. I have also heard really good things about Kahala Pets discount but, haven't gone there myself yet. Lastly, ask here people are real helpful and you may find a good deal. Hope this helps.


----------



## mayanjungledog (May 25, 2009)

Travis.808 said:


> None that "specializes" but, there are some places that might help you on your quest. Oahu fire in the Pearl city industrial area great place to get your co2 tank filled only cost me $10 for a 5lb tank! Kalihi Pets has some great plants and fish and is where Jojo from Aquascapes originally worked. Coral reef may have some things you might need Anacharis was 3 stems for $1 when I went. I have also heard really good things about Kahala Pets discount but, haven't gone there myself yet. Lastly, ask here people are real helpful and you may find a good deal. Hope this helps.


I remember Kalihi Pets. I used to live in Kalihi. Are they still by that bowling alley?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Naw, they haven't been there for years. They moved across HCC.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah not too sure how long ago it was but, it's near where the OOOOOOLLD *Gems* used to be by HCC.


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

HEY GUYS.. sorry I took so long to get the email.. but HAWAII KAI checking in! =)
Holy crap I've been waiting for something like this for a WHILE, but it couldn't have come at a worse time!

My planted tank was going good with 6 bright beautiful discus, a couple rams, corys, shrimp, etc. And the plants were doing GREAT; I had some anubias nana, Ludwidgia cuba, 2 purple crypts(forgot the name), and a load of H.C. as the foreground!

well I'm working with about 260watts of light in my 55g tank and pressurized co2, and about a week or two ago.. my dad thought he'd be nice and clean my tank for me.. (he doesn't have real common sense if you know what I mean).. But when I got home, the co2 was BLASTING out of the counter, EVERY SINGLE fish was dead, and all the plants were floating at the top all messed up.. I tried to save the plants but I guess they were moved around too much or something because they got all soft and died.

So I don't think I'm going to have a tank any time soon, *but I consider myself a pretty knowledgable planted tank-er and can help with any questions you have! THANKS!!*


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your tank. Sounds like it was a nice setup I saw your "blueprints" but, couldn't find any pics of your tank here. Do you think you'll go the same route or use this as an opportunity to go a whole new way? Either way you should post a journal, I'd love to see the pics of your tank.


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

hahaha.. I totally forgot about those! (The tank ended up looking nothing like it though)
-Dang, I was reading all my old posts and I sound like an idiot. lol.

Well to answer you, I was thinking about going a different direction with it, but I didn't think it would have that same "dream tank" feeling.. *EDIT*- I've been thinking about this post all night, and I really do want to do something more complex, I even drew out a whole new 'blueprint'! I think I'll start a journel thread soon to show you. =)


p.s.
THANKS SO MUCH for emailing me about this thing!! I was thinking about giving up fish for a few years, but now I am so stoked to set my tank back up! Can't wait to show you guys either! ^_^


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

maddog1240 said:


> HEY GUYS.. sorry I took so long to get the email.. but HAWAII KAI checking in! =)
> Holy crap I've been waiting for something like this for a WHILE, but it couldn't have come at a worse time!
> 
> My planted tank was going good with 6 bright beautiful discus, a couple rams, corys, shrimp, etc. And the plants were doing GREAT; I had some anubias nana, Ludwidgia cuba, 2 purple crypts(forgot the name), and a load of H.C. as the foreground!
> ...


Hmmm. Did you have a dumping syndrome with your Co2 tank? That is sad to hear. Hopefully the next one will be better. Good luck.

PS on a further note. We should have a separate thread for hawaii aquascapers. I'll start the new thread or someone lese can start it from Hawaii. Too tired to post and take pics. Thanks


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

if that's what it's called, then yes, I had a "dumping syndrome." It sucks so much more knowing that everything was going great until I got home! But I'm sure the next one won't be sabotaged.

And about the new thread.. I guess that could go under the "What are you keeping?" thread by mats808.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Erirku sounds good my tank has not filled in yet otherwise I'd start it maybe you or someone else with established tanks could start it up it'd be nice to have a thread with pictures of what everyone's tanks looked like.


----------



## b15ser (May 13, 2008)

Honolulu guy here too. Never realized we had our own section here (I've mostly been on TPT). Re-doing my tank all over again as I type (need new scenery  ). Anyway, anyone wanna trade locally? I'll post what I have in the 'what are you keeping' thread.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey guys. Relocated to Portland for school. Haven't had any decent fried rice in a year.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Portland huh? Its nice there. My wife and I visited OMSI to see the star wars exhibit while we were living in Seattle a couple years ago. Got to walk around a millineum falcon! Portland seems to be the second most popular transplant city after Vegas. Sorry to hear about the lack of fried rice. if you drive north an hour and a half there is some pretty great Hawaiian food. Good of you to chime in on the HI thread.


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

_Coming up from the west side Makakilo Represent. _

This is great that we have a section in this forum. With the growth of this hobby on the islands, its nice to let the mainlanders know that we exist.


----------



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

Never scrolled this far down the forums before.
Didn't even know Hawaii had it's own area... now I know.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

:welcome: I know there has to be more lurkers from HI :spy: [smilie=l: Someone with an established tank should start a local tank thread. I'd like to see what else is going on here. Mine just got drastically trimmed like 75% of all plants trimmed and GONE! Even before trim tank not totally to my liking thus the major trim with eventual rescape.


----------



## cintamas (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello everyone. Aaron from Mililani here.

I've been on tpt forums most recently and have a couple journals posted there. Not as much "Hawaiian Pride" on that one so maybe I'll start transitioning my posts thisaway! I've been reading all the posts in the 808 section and am excited to get to know some of you so that I may have someone in my life who actually wants to hear about 'fish-stuff!' On a more serious note, I have a few pretty simple setups:

ADA Mini L: Setup began appx. Feb 2009








_Current Inhabitants: 2CRS, 15 BPS, 1 Otto_

ADA 30 C: Setup began 2 May 2009








_Current Inhabitants: 2 Cory hasborous, 2 Ottos, 7 CPD, 10 RCS, 1 Amano Shrimp_

ADA 60 P: Setup began 26 July 2009








_Current Inhabitants: 3 Amano Shrimp, 3 Electric Blue Rams, 2 Ottos, 1 Goby_

Soon to come......ADA 45 F Beginning appx. August 2009

That's my intro. I am definitely looking forward to learning new things about this hobby as well as harnessing all of my resources for new knowledge from all of you!


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice looking tanks! I hope sometime in the not too far future the wife lets me get a rimless preferably ada but a do! aqua would be an upgrade from my scratched up black rimmed tank. We'll see....


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

nice ones cintamas! wow, all your tanks are ADA rimless... you're making us all jealous Ü


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Very nice cintamas!

No ADA or any other rimless here either. Just scratched-up, black-rimmed tanks like Travis.808, and only one of them planted (probably the most scratched up one too :lol But don't tell my wife cause its "her" tank! Hehehe...


----------



## cintamas (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for all of the nice words guys! Don't worry, I've had my fair share of black-rimmed tanks, eclipse systems, critter keepers, and pickle jars. I took the Ada leap thanks to our good old friends at Aquascapes. I just can't stop now that I've converted!!! It's a disease. If you all value your marriages, you won't take the leap! Just kidding......I think.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

cintamas said:


> Thanks for all of the nice words guys! Don't worry, I've had my fair share of black-rimmed tanks, eclipse systems, critter keepers, and pickle jars. I took the Ada leap thanks to our good old friends at Aquascapes. I just can't stop now that I've converted!!! It's a disease. If you all value your marriages, you won't take the leap! Just kidding......I think.


lol, i'm safe to take the leap then. but i'll be brokeass if i do hahaha


----------



## cintamas (Feb 5, 2008)

db8 said:


> lol, i'm safe to take the leap then. but i'll be _*brokeass*_ if i do hahaha


How'd you know my middle name?

Well I have to be honest guys, I really do feel that ADA tanks are a good investment. They've helped me to structure every layout I create knowing that I need to preserve and protect the condition of the glass. When I used all-glass aquariums with the black rims, I would just throw crap around and scratch up the glass without even knowing it. After 1 or 2 changes to the setup, the tank would be so trashed I'd need a new one. Now, I really take care of my tanks (well, I try) and it helps discipline me to make the end-result truly satisfying. I've since forgotten about the pressures that come with owning an ADA tank (i.e. _MY SETUP NEEDS TO LOOK WORTHY OF THIS GLASS!!, WHAT WOULD AMANO THINK?!, ECT..._) I just go with the flow.....


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have to agree with cintamas about ADA tanks being a good investment. I have an ADA cube and I have probably changed the layout of that tank more times than all of my rimmed tanks combined because I felt the scape never did the tank justice. If I could do things over again, I'd get all ADA tanks and aquasoil of course hehe


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Maybe my wife will let me get one of the nano ones for my desk at work, one day...:razz:


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

the do!aqua tanks looks good also and much cheaper (i think)... aquascapes has both side by side, same size so you can do a comparison. it's the 2 tanks near the ferts supply.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah Jojo was saying, the Do!aqua tanks are just the old style ada tanks they look dang good to me. barely noticeable diff, slightly greener glass. Like half the price also. I want somes.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Travis.808 said:


> Yeah Jojo was saying, the Do!aqua tanks are just the old style ada tanks they look dang good to me. barely noticeable diff, slightly greener glass. Like half the price also. I want somes.


The difference is enough to make many save up for the better tanks instead of settling; I for one am one of those people.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I think hell may freeze over before my gf let's me spend that kinda money on just a tank. Would still love to own one though.


----------



## I-Ruehl (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi!


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

:welcome: Brandy! I saw your tank looks good!


----------



## I-Ruehl (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks,


----------



## Diesal (Sep 12, 2009)

Diesal, Checking in from Hawaii Kai!


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

:welcome: Dwight!


----------



## Anchlo (Aug 10, 2009)

anyone from the big isle?


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not but, :welcome:


----------



## Nakoa (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm big isle right here, I no more tanks but I go UH Hilo majoring in aquaculture.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sweeet! Welcome Nakoa!


----------



## fishguy14 (Feb 15, 2010)

Checking in from Mililani. It's great to be here.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

its been a long time since I've visited his site.. how things have grown! Good to see a Hawaii thread going. makes me want to dust off the CO2 bottles and diffusers and start the bubbly again.


----------



## BlackLabelFish (Jun 14, 2011)

Aloha to the Ohana- I'm John from Pearl City by way of Atlanta, GA (Navy).

I'm all low-tech and super cheap this time around- I got a few tanks that I literally pulled out of dumpsters, cleaned up and fixed. My CO2 setup is yeast-brew with a bubble ladder diffuser from the Hagen kits that I bought 10 years ago.

Aloha!


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Howzit John! Good to see this thread is still going. I may be selling all of my aquarium stuff to do a smaller set up my 4 ft tank is too big with the toddler. If anyone is interested lmk lights c02 filter etc.. I haven't really thought of prices but if you're interested in anything message me and I'll send you details.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Hehe, toddler, yeah I know what you mean. I had a few sections of the Superyard XT play yard fence blocking my 55g open stand.

Just took down the 55g because it was slightly in the way of the new sectional couch. I am finally gonna enclose and refinish the stand for a used 60g acrylic that I picked up a year ago! I wonder how long redoing the stand will take me...lol

What kind of light/filter did you have on your 4 footer?


----------



## BlackLabelFish (Jun 14, 2011)

Travis, I might be interested in the 4'er, but I have a keiki on the way- due any day now- so I should prolly wait a few weeks at least!

I've been really impressed at the availability and selection of FW plants & fish here in the islands- I figured everybody would be into SW & reef. Very pleasantly surprised!


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

There is quite a bit of saltwater, not so much reef cause most corals are illegal to possess in Hawaii.

But FW and planted are very popular, prolly cause you can grab a mask and snorkel and go look at reefs and SW fish whenever you want, why keep them in a tank...hehe


----------



## BlackLabelFish (Jun 14, 2011)

That's very true! I love aquariums but I've never seen any aquarium that matches the majesty of Shark's Cove or any of the reefs near the sand bar in K-bay. It's one thing to watch corals and anemones and even the shrimp and fish, but to watch live as a grouper and tuna dart in and eat 'em right in front of your face, or watch an 8' hammerhead brush past you- now that's something no glass box can contain!

Have you ever seen the Tennessee Aquarium? For a fish hobbyist, that is the best public aquarium on the planet that I know of. They have massive FW displays of every biotype on earth, including a small school of Congo Tetras that I donated to them back in the day (I'm proud of that!), and from the SW side of the house, they were the first to breed Seadragons in captivity. The GA Aquarium and several other leading national Aquariums carry the offspring. It's in Chattanooga and totally worth the trip if you are ever close by. The Jack Daniel's distillery isn't too far away, either!


----------



## dr0ck (Aug 3, 2011)

Aloha from Kapolei! Kept SW for a few years just started my planted tank a few weeks ago lol. Looking forward to learning more about the hobby!


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

A big howzit to BlackLabelFish and dr0ck! Sorry I haven't been on to check the boards in a long time. Since last on, I sold my whole 55g setup, got a 40b and am now breaking that down to sell.


----------



## BlackLabelFish (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah I'm with you- I think I'll wait to build a 125g before going crazy in the hobby again. I'm thinking of breaking down my 5 and 10's.

HECO is killing us too- these rates for electricity are 3x crazy!!!


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

peopl still here ?????


----------



## Dale R (Nov 14, 2021)

Travis.808 said:


> I have to say Mahalo Nui Loa again to susie for helping us start to get organazized! I have to say that I am not seasoned with planted tanks however, I've become quite obsessed with this subculture hobby! After doing lots of research I realized there are certain problems we come across living here IE we are completely cut off from the rest of the contingent 48 states(hopefully the AK people have a way of keeping in contact with each other). Being isolated makes it hard for us to get together with other aquariasts for tutorials or just getting together to help out with projects which may be over our heads. So if you are from HI and you are interested in forming some friendships or just ways to maybe get shipping bulk rates with others here sound off. If you have any issues which may be relevant to residents of the 50th state post your thread here. If you are planning on dropping in/ visiting our state hit up our discussion areas I along with other locals, I'm sure will be glad to point you in the right direction for tourist spots or off the path spots/ eateries. But, please sound off here so we can at least see who is here and that this spot made for us graciously by susie (moderator) wasn't just a waste. Take care!
> 
> PS I'll try to have an old friend of mine who took a couple of semesters of Hawaiian help us with a Hawaiian name for this group LMK if you would be happy with this or have some other ideas that might be better than the current place holder of: Hawaiian discussion area. Again much Aloha to susie!


Aloha, just moved to Kihei, Hawaii on Maui 4-12-19. I plan to set up a freshwater aquarium room in my house. I need to find out about what can "legally" be shipped to me in regards to fish, aquatic plants, and aquarium supplies. All info is welcomed. Thanks, Dale.


----------



## Dale R (Nov 14, 2021)

Charrr89 said:


> peopl still here ?????


Yeah, I just moved to Kihei, Hawaii. I'm looking to start up a freshwater aquarium room at home. Looking for sources.


----------

